

Ask HN: What is the best way to redesign a site? - mohene1

Is there a library/resource for css code to easily alter the front-end design of my website? Like copy/paste code.<p>I have extensive back-end design already done on my website.
======
dirkdeman
<<http://www.getskeleton.com> or <<http://www.html5boilerplate.com>

These are nice libraries, but don't use them in your finished product unless
you make substantial changes. The same happened when everybody began using
bootstrap for twitter, which is good, but a lot of sites began looking similar
to each other.

For mockup or MVP it's good though.

~~~
mohene1
thanks

------
coryl
Twitter Bootstrap?

